# Iomega Hard Drive Won't Show Up In Finder



## allentj36 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello,

Sorry if this has been posted before, I checked, but found nothing that could help. I am running Mac OS X 10.9.4 and I have a IOMEGA - 34172 - LENOVOEMC DVR EXPANDER 500 GB 3.5" EXTERNAL HARD DRIVE (see link below). I have had it for about 5 years now. It is formatted as Mac OS Extended. Well, it has always worked, but yesterday when I came home from work and plugged it back into my Mac and turned it on like I always do it didn't show up in Finder. I checked in Disk Utility and it shows up, but is grayed out. I've tried doing disk verify and repair multiple times, but no luck. I really want to avoid backing the files up somewhere else and formatting the drive. Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

http://www.neobits.com/iomega_34172_lenovoemc_dvr_expander_500_gb_3_5_p805770.html?atc=gbp&gclid=Cj0KEQjwur2eBRDtvMS0gIuS-dYBEiQANBPMR0kig-uX-2qMfEhp1YxtaSBXSOwFo32kzeibYSXOsSwaAnF58P8HAQ


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

OS X failing to recognise your HDD. it happens due to both logical & physical corruption. Is DU giving any specific error report when you run repair disk??


----------



## MrDeek1974 (Jul 11, 2014)

Is the disk works correctly when plugged other computers? If it is true, the problem can be in driver incompatibility; try to check out tech support of both Mac and Iomega to resolve.


----------

